# Controlar microcontrolador y puerto paralelo con C.



## pepechip (Abr 19, 2008)

Hola
En primer lugar quisiera pedir disculpas por abrir un nuevo tema sobre esto, pero ya he estado revisando algunos mensajes y estoy algo confuso (confuso no, mas bien tengo la picha hecha un lio). 

Ya se programar microcontroladores en ensamblador utilizando el Mplab, pero ahora quisiera aprender el C. 
Por lo que he visto en otros Post el compilador Ccs parece ser el mas apropiado para empezar a aprender, pero aun no he conseguido el programa que parese ser de pago. 

Por otro lado tambien quisiera controlar el puerto paralelo del Pc para hacer un juego de luces secuenciales. He visto un tutorial en el foro para controlarlo con C . Podria con CCS grabar micros y con el mismo controlar el puerto paralelo?. O bien hace falta 2 programas distintos.

Yo normalmente trabajo con un ordenador portatil, que no dispone ni de puerto serie ni paralelo, solamente USB. Podria utilizar un cable interfase para conseguir las salidas a paralelo?
Y luego controlar las salidas segun ejemplos como si del puerto paralelo se tratara?


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

Con CCS lo tenes todo.


----------



## pepechip (May 3, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta. 
Me pondre a buscar el programa.
Me podeis aconsejar algunos tutoriales?


----------

